# 15DPO & no AF - too early to test?



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

I have been told that I ovulated with a 21day progesterone test result of 32.

I am now 15DPO and still no AF (Now CD29).  I did a test and it was negative - with the slightest line that came up in the test region (can this be an evaporation line) is it too early to test?

Tweets xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

In theory not too early to test but also be aware that the progesterone level may not have been at it´s peak, that may have occured a day or two later so I would test again in 2 days in case ovulation was more day 16 than 14.
If you saw any line in test window then you are pregnant and the level was just low as more the ovulated day 16 scenario.

Ruth


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Ruth, 

About the line - Does this also apply if I had a double dose of HCG injection on the 1st June?  Are u sure that this is not a evaporation line?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

But that was 2 weeks ago and I would be gobsmacked if it was still in your system!! Retest in 2 days and if the line is true it will have got darker.

Ruth


----------

